# Investment of hundred thousand $z



## tabbi (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello Guys

Can someone plz give me a OUTSTANDING idea of investing my hundrad thousand dollars?Should i buy a bussiness or should i invest this amount in someone's business? If business than what kind of bussiness and for business the thing is, i want to buy a franchise of a band not like any restaurant, If investing than where?

THANX


----------



## ethan1066 (Mar 28, 2010)

with the current recession in the global economy real estate is the best place to invest ...With consumer and business confidence now rebounding strongly, low interest rates, property values starting to show increases and the share market still 34 percent from its peak in late 2009; many buyers are now turning to bricks and mortar investment.
More and more investors will be looking to purchase cash flow positive properties in order to reap the benefits of a yield from their property and to also capitalise on future property value growth.


----------



## ashleywatson (Aug 20, 2010)

you can invest your Money in Bank Bonds, Investing in Time Deposit, Investing Money in the Stock Market, Investing Money in Education.If you want to invest in business you can search on the internet for the popular business according to your investment.


----------

